# Today's NFC West News...



## HUGGY (Aug 31, 2014)

Ray McDonald DE 9ers 9 year vet run stopper arrested for felony domestic violence last night.

The 9ers defense has suffered numerous hits this offseason.

Depending on what Harbaugh(who has claimed publicly that "If you ever lay your hands on a woman..YOU ARE GONE!" and or the NFL does it looks like this may be the final straw on the 9ers chances to retake the NFC West.

This may make the NFC West race between the only two teams left with a realistic chance to take the West being AZ Cardinals and the Seattle Seahawks.

OH! ...  Did I forget to mention the victim was McDonald's *pregnant* fiance' ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2014)

it was already just a race between the hawks and the cards even before this latest new niner scandal.lol thug Harbaugh has really got his thugs doing great work for the community representing his team really well now.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 2, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Ray McDonald DE 9ers 9 year vet run stopper arrested for felony domestic violence last night.
> 
> The 9ers defense has suffered numerous hits this offseason.
> 
> ...



Only time will tell if the NFL new domestic violence policy will be enforced or will big money and lots of whining by the coaches and owners prevail.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 2, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> it was already just a race between the hawks and the cards even before this latest new niner scandal.lol thug Harbaugh has really got his thugs doing great work for the community representing his team really well now.



All will be forgiven in the liberal San Francisco area. Maybe Eric Holder will show up with his goon squad.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 14, 2014)

Today's Seahawk loss was a reality check of sorts.  Fortunately the extreme heat games are behind us ...I hope!  The Hawks don't play well in today's conditions.

The good news is that Santa Clara lost tonight in their own home opener.  That certainly sucks more than a Hawk loss on the road in sweltering conditions.  Thank you Chicago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.

boy that was sweet last night watching kappy go into meltdown mode. three interceptions and one fumble on a turnover.classic.this came against the bears no less who hardly have a good defense and were playing with three injured starters in their secondary and rookie recievers due to injury.the media isnt going to be able to cover up how lousy a team they are anymore after this.

they were saying after they beat the cowboys that they had worked out their preseason woes and that kapernick had bounced back but we all knew better.  the media is working for the niners trying to disguise it how seriously wrong things are in the bay area to no avail.nobody is going to believe thier lies anymore when they try and sugarcoat it anymore.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 15, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> 
> boy that was sweet last night watching kappy go into meltdown mode. three interceptions and one fumble on a turnover.classic.this came against the bears no less who hardly have a good defense and were playing with three injured starters in their secondary and rookie recievers due to injury.the media isnt going to be able to cover up how lousy a team they are anymore after this.
> 
> they were saying after they beat the cowboys that they had worked out their preseason woes and that kapernick had bounced back but we all knew better.  the media is working for the niners trying to disguise it how seriously wrong things are in the bay area to no avail.nobody is going to believe thier lies anymore when they try and sugarcoat it anymore.


 
Losing a home game in the NFC West is a big deal.

The same thing happened to Santa Clara last season with Indy coming in and whoopin Kaeppy and Co. and is IMHO what screwed the 9ers chances to repeat as the NFC West champs.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2014)

Sports are for kids not adults.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 15, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Today's Seahawk loss was a reality check of sorts.  Fortunately the extreme heat games are behind us ...I hope!  The Hawks don't play well in today's conditions.
> 
> The good news is that Santa Clara lost tonight in their own home opener.  That certainly sucks more than a Hawk loss on the road in sweltering conditions.  Thank you Chicago.



".....extreme heat....."; ........"sweltering conditions".........Good thing SEA doesn't play the Texans next weekend........itsa bad forecast.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> ...


 so very true.history is repeating itself.lol.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> 
> boy that was sweet last night watching kappy go into meltdown mode. three interceptions and one fumble on a turnover.classic.this came against the bears no less who hardly have a good defense and were playing with three injured starters in their secondary and rookie recievers due to injury.the media isnt going to be able to cover up how lousy a team they are anymore after this.
> 
> they were saying after they beat the cowboys that they had worked out their preseason woes and that kapernick had bounced back but we all knew better.  the media is working for the niners trying to disguise it how seriously wrong things are in the bay area to no avail.nobody is going to believe thier lies anymore when they try and sugarcoat it anymore.


 
Making excuses for Seahawks losses ALREADY, 9/11?

Better put together a list of excuses. You'll need them. I'll help you out.

The Seahawks lost because:

1. Russell Wilson had jock itch

2. Marshawn Lynch forgot his Skittles

3. Richard Sherman bruised his ego.

That's a good start for you, 9/11.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> ...


 
Jock itch is probably more rampant than reported.

As dabilitating as it can be as I have experienced it myself in High School sports one hardly ever see's it listed in the injury reports.

I wouldn't wish the jock itch on anyone.  Thats really hitting below the belt don't you think?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 20, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> ...


 
Hey crybaby,nice game of dodgeball you play as always.funny how you think FACTS are making excuses dipshit

a commom trait you seahawk haters have is you have alzhemiers diseace.Just like the seahawks,the chargers did something just as impressive as the seahawks did last year. the seahawks of course shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history in the biggest game of the year last year shocking everyone-a fact that you cant handle, and the CHARGERS also did something pretty impressive last year.

they acocmplished what no other team in the NFL was able to do last year which is go up to denver where its a snakepit for visting teams and has historically been the toughest place for visiting teams to win at when the donkeys have had good teams,having that major homefield of playing in that thin mile high air visiting teams have a hard time dealing with,and beating them ALSO shutting down the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their backyark no less.

the only one here making excuses is sore loser you ignoring FACTS. i also love how you cowardly keep running away from that thread you created when I point out facts that the seahawks at least  got beat by a QB who has been to the pro bowl a few times where the quarterback your cheatriots lost to on opening day ,was a journeyman.  No doubt you will dodge these facts and this post as well and come back on some different thread and troll again.you're so predictable.

funny how you're such an idiot that you arent of aware of those little facts how denver is the toughest place to win at for visting teams because of the facts I mentioned yet the chargers pulled off that victory against them which no other team did. just like winning at mile high stadium is difficult for visiting teams cause of the thin air and the one of the very loudest outdoor stadiums in the NFL,its als difficut for cold weather teams not used to the heat to play their best in sweltering conditions crybaby.

just watch everyone,this troll everytime i take him to school with facts,he plays dodgeball and never comes back to address the facts I bring up and goes trolling on another thread i post at quoting me on that ,then when i shoot down his rants,he runs off from that thread waiting to see what I post on a different thread another time later one to post there.

he'll do the same thing on this thread,he wont come back to adress any of the facts i just listed here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 20, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Seahawk loss was a reality check of sorts.  Fortunately the extreme heat games are behind us ...I hope!  The Hawks don't play well in today's conditions.
> ...


 uh I believe  the texans play INDOORS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 20, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was something i overlooked in predicting they would go undefeated is that they dont play well in sweltering conditions like that.
> ...


 
at least I make VALID excuses.at least I dont cowardly run off like you do.Everytime I bring up the fact that the seahawks got beat by QB who has been in the pro bowl a few times and is one of the elite quarterbacks in the league but your cheatriots got beat by a JOURNEYMAN quaterback in the NFL on opening day,that your alleged great defense with alleged shut down corners got tocrched by him,you always run off refusing to talk  about that little fact.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 21, 2014)

Santa Clara losses to AZ today and is heading to the basement of the NFC West.

9ers have scored a whopping 3 pts total in the 2nd half of three games this season to their opponents scoring 49.  Bad Berries in the Bay area.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Santa Clara losses to AZ today and is heading to the basement of the NFC West.
> 
> 9ers have scored a whopping 3 pts total in the 2nd half of three games this season to their opponents scoring 49.  Bad Berries in the Bay area.


 
the off season scandal that kappy was involved in has clearly affected his play like I thought it would.Its obviously on  his mind when playing.He hasnt been able to put it out of his mind on the field while playing like wilson has with his divorce.

I knew it would affect him.I could just tell by all his meltdowns in big games like in the superbowl and last years NFC title game that he isnt very good at putting distractions behind him.

Man what sucks is the cards next game I believe is against the donkeys in denver.I say that sucks because I hate it that I find myself having to root for the donkeys to win that game since it will help the hawks get homefield advantage if they do. dont you hate being in this position having to cheer on the donkeys?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


meanwhile I see this little alleged truthseeker  is still evading that fact here of mine not adressing it.Like clockwork,he is too predictable.

I dont expect this NON truth seeker troll here to come back to this section for a long time,not till the seahawks lose another game so he can be a sore loser again because his heros the cheatriots he picked to go the superbowl and win,just BARELY beat the chokeland faiders at HOME no less.how embarrassing can you get?

first his team loses its opener to a journeyman quarterback NOW barely escapes winning by a mere touchdown against the chokeland faiders at HOME!!!!!  my how the once great and mighty patriots have fallen.

they probably wont even beat the kansas city clowns who really DO play like a bunch of clowns when they play them in kansas city next week,even the kansas city clowns were able to beat that journeyman quarterback in Miami yesterday.so I cant blame him for not showing his face around this section lately.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...


 
It might be a while according to your calculations..  I don't see the Hawks losing for quite a while if at all this season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 
I still stand my latest statement after losing to the chargers that 14-2 will be their record.by the time they play the cards in the second to last game of the season,they will have wrapped up homefield advantage so they wont have any motivation for that game in arizona and they will be due to lose by then.

btw,ever notice how that troll non truthseeker,ONLY comes around here to show his face when the seahakws lose? and notice how he keeps evading my fact how his cheatriots lost to a journeyman quarterback who even the kansas city clowns were able to beat up there in the same environment and same situation?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Clara losses to AZ today and is heading to the basement of the NFC West.
> ...



The scandal that turned out to be pretty much nothing is affecting him?  
His meltdown in the Super Bowl when the team came within a few yards of the greatest comeback in SB history?
He had a crappy second game, but has played on par or better than last season for the most part otherwise.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 1, 2014)

The Hawks should go 3-0 over this little stretch coming back from their very early bye. At Washington, Dallas in Seattle and at St Louis. 7 weeks into the season the Hawks will be 5-1.

The 3-0 Cardinals should go no better than 2-1 in the same period.  At Denver this weekend, redskins at home and at Oakland.

Santa Clara at 2-2  host the Chiefs, go to St Louis and play at Denver likely falling to 3-4 over the 3 game run. 

The Rams now 1-2 will beat the 9ers loss to the Eagles and Seattle and be 2 and 4

These next three weeks should bring some seperation between the best and the rest in the NFC West.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks should go 3-0 over this little stretch coming back from their very early bye. At Washington, Dallas in Seattle and at St Louis. 7 weeks into the season the Hawks will be 5-1.
> 
> The 3-0 Cardinals should go no better than 2-1 in the same period.  At Denver this weekend, redskins at home and at Oakland.
> 
> ...



I can see the Cards going 2-1 over the next three....although I wouldn't describe it as 'no better than' as that indicates you think they might lose to the Skins or Raiders.

You expect the Niners to beat the Chiefs but lose to the Rams?  I get the divisional opponents thing, but the Rams have been pretty terrible so far.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Hawks should go 3-0 over this little stretch coming back from their very early bye. At Washington, Dallas in Seattle and at St Louis. 7 weeks into the season the Hawks will be 5-1.
> ...


 
Might have been my wishful thinking.  The Rams will have a difficult time winning any games this season.  I just figured that if they get lucky why not at home against the erradic Kaepernick.  The 9ers can play pretty well overall but if Colin starts throwing picks and get blindsided ...I've seen him go completely sideways and commit three turnovers in a single 4th qtr.

Washington is going to be desperate after the Hawks spank em on MNF.  They are going to have to take it out on someone ..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 as we talked about before,the games this year between the Lambs and the niners will be anybodys game to take.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2014)

the NFC west is looking good for your Hawks Hug.The cardinals in what was once a promising season looks to be in deep dog doo right now.

they were already playing with their backup quarterback against the donkeys but HE got hurt in that game and now they will be starting their THIRD string quarterback next week.lol.

and the niners once again,just barely escaped at home with a victory over another creampuff team.lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> the NFC west is looking good for your Hawks Hug.The cardinals in what was once a promising season looks to be in deep dog doo right now.
> 
> they were already playing with their backup quarterback against the donkeys but HE got hurt in that game and now they will be starting their THIRD string quarterback next week.lol.
> 
> and the niners once again,just barely escaped at home with a victory over another creampuff team.lol.



Other than the Hawks, who is NOT a creampuff team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
Oh I dont know about that.my soon to be LOS ANGELES RAMS,have looked pretty good lately with austis davis at QB.He looks to be the real deal.

Man if they had the defense that the experts were expecting at the beginning of the year,they would be a dangerous team now.Its hard to believe that its now their DEFENSE which has been a liability for them lately.

their offense has been putting up points on the board lately but the problem for them is,their defense has been giving up as many as they score.who would have thunked?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the NFC west is looking good for your Hawks Hug.The cardinals in what was once a promising season looks to be in deep dog doo right now.
> ...


 
Man that is WAYYYYYY too easy of a question.

I would say there are only a handful of teams out there  that are any good at all besides them  that I would say dont quailify as  creampuff teams.1.-the donkeys-It looks like their off season moves they made in the off season to get more physical on defense payed off the fact they were able to stand toe to toe with them up in seattle no less.

2.Arizona.If carson palmer had been healthy, I guarantee that game yesterday with them and the donkeys would have been a much closer game than it was.they have won two games lately with their backup quarterback.that itself is impressive especially since they have had so many multiple injurys on defense.

Unfortunatley for them though,it looks like what was once going to be a promising season for them has gone down the tubes because their BACKUP quarterback got hurt yesterday which is why the game was not close and he is going to be out for a few weeks so they now are stuck with a third string quarterback.

Bruce ariens is a really good coach which is why they have been able to overcome all their injurys but he can only afford to lose so many players to injury.It obviously caught up with him yesterday.

3.for a while,I was thinking the packers ship had sunk having given up so many points to the jets at home no less just barely beating them  but it looks like that was just an off day for them and they are back on track again.

4.chargers-they beat seattle,what else is there to say?

5.Giants- In the beginning I was thinking their season was done for as well the start they got off to but it looks like they have gotten their act together as well.

6.the panthers.alghough their defense is not as great as it has been the last couple years its still good and newton is one of the best quarterbacks out there so they are one of the better teams.

7.the patriots-the jury is still out on them.beating the bungles i wouldnt say is exactly getting back on track.they are obviously not as good a team as their record indicates.they were dropping passes all over the place and not making interceptions they should easily have made.

i was thinking they had turned the corner and were going to be a serious playoff contender with the fast start they got off to but all those victories were misleading,they also came against creampuff teams.the ravens,falcons,and titans.big wow.

they were the perfect antidote to the patriots woes in turning things around.they can never win the big game.not only are they 0-3 in playoffs in the lewis/dalton era,they were saying last night they are a disaterous 3-13 in prime time games  under the lights.I'll know never to take THEM to win on the road again.they are bad enough in prime time at HOME.

It seems they panic when they have to play in prime time. so them will just have to keep an eye out on and see what they can do against a good team like the ones i mentioned for the jury to be out on them.

the owners ruined the game back in the 90's with parity starting free agency.only fools liek partity and think its good for the game.

because of parity,you just dont have very many good teams these days.Like I said,you pretty much only have a handful of them because of it.

seriously,next time give me a MUCH tougher question.that one was WAY too easy to answer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2014)

oh,one other team i forgot to mention as well.the colts.they are not a superbowl contender yet cause they dont have a defense but they are a playoff team so they're a pretty good team as well.thats about it though.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 30, 2014)

Atanta got a 17-0 jump on AZ in the first qtr...    It's 20-10 at the half.  Great news for the Seahawks if the Falcons can hold on and leave AZ at 9-3.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 30, 2014)

SWEET!!!  Atlanta beats AZ.  When we go down there and kick their asses we will be in the lead in the NFC West !!!

NOW if NE can beat Green Bay today the only team we need to lose is Detroit and believe it or not the Hawks will be the #1 seed in the NFC!!! 

It's within a TD in GB and the Pats can take this away from Rodgers !!!  I've NEVER rooted for that punk Brady but HERE GOES !!!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> SWEET!!!  Atlanta beats AZ.  When we go down there and kick their asses we will be in the lead in the NFC West !!!
> 
> NOW if NE can beat Green Bay today the only team we need to lose is Detroit and believe it or not the Hawks will be the #1 seed in the NFC!!!
> 
> It's within a TD in GB and the Pats can take this away from Rodgers !!!  I've NEVER rooted for that punk Brady but HERE GOES !!!



I'm going to have to go with GB to take the 1st seed.  Next week's Philly/Seattle game could well determine the second seed if Arizona continues to flounder.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 30, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > SWEET!!!  Atlanta beats AZ.  When we go down there and kick their asses we will be in the lead in the NFC West !!!
> ...


 
If GB loses one game and Seattle wins out the #1 seed goes to the Hawks.  GB almost lost tonight in their own stadium against a rather inept Tom Brady.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Tom Brady is inept?  

You may not be giving Green Bay's defense enough credit.  They have been playing well of late.  I didn't see the game, though....sadly I'm forced to watch Atlanta games here.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 30, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


 
Ya...  I watched the game and Brady played very poorly.  His passes were WAY off target.  He is LUCKY he wasn't intercepted on at least 4-5 occasions.  You DO know that the Seahawks played GB early in the season don't you?  The Hawks spanked the Packers like a red headed step child 36-16...and it wasn't even THAT close. 
I really don't care if GB plays us here in Seattle again or in GB.  We match up well against them and will have no trouble with beating them AGAIN no matter where we play them.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



GB is playing a lot better than they did at the beginning of the season.  Seattle might still take them, but I don't think it would be a 36-16 game this time.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


 
I'm just happy the Seahawks are back in the playoff conversation.  Two weeks ago the Hawks had all but been written off...especially around here.  I'm the only one who's faith had not been shaken.  Now I guess I have the right to gloat but that's not what a true blue Seahawk fan is about.

We are more like if we see a 9er fan on the street with the family with the bumper stickers and everything ...we run em off the road...  tie the occupants to nearby trees and set their raggedy car on fire. 

They should know better than to show 9er colors in our cribs..  seriously... It's all in the good fun doncha know...


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



There you go, getting ahead of yourself again....................


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


well I have to admit The seahawks playoffs hopes look MUCH better now than they did a few weeks ago especially with the cards laying an egg.

Man i thought the NFC title game for sure would come down between the pack and the cards. I do  think that the seahawks will make it the NFC title game but they will never go up to Green Bay and beat the packers. they sure as hell dont deserve it either.

they had everything in the world to play for in that kansas city game and what do they do? they go up there and their defense plays with no heart in a big game. that was inexcusable for their defense to go up there and lay an egg like that and its going to cost them homefield advantage as it should.

you seem to be forgetting that the offense and defense cant get on the same page together.In the kansas city game,the offense played well but the defense gave it right back to the chiefs everytime the seahawks scored.

the last two weeks their defense played well against the niners and cards but their offense laid an egg both times only scoring one touchdown in both games.

as i said before,field goals wont get it done in the playoffs on the road.


----------



## Toro (Dec 1, 2014)

On something completely different, the NFC South is hilarious.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The Seahawks must be back to winning, you are saying "we" again.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 1, 2014)

Seattle  right now is the top wild card team in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 1, 2014)

In other NFC West news... there will be NO news forthcoming from the 49ers webzone site.

The whiners have completely come unglued so much so that their fav site has imploded also.

This : from their admins.. 

"The forum has been temporarily disabled by the administrator.
The forums are offline until further notice as they are currently causing too many issues. Hosting support teams are looking into the issue.
Please try again soon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> In other NFC West news... there will be NO news forthcoming from the 49ers webzone site.
> 
> The whiners have completely come unglued so much so that their fav site has imploded also.
> 
> ...


their following the lead of Kappy,going into meltdown mode.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Dec 1, 2014)

Now I think the Seahawks can win the NFC West again, since the Cards are collapsing.



Toro said:


> On something completely different, the NFC South is hilarious.


 
 Yes, it is, a tie between two 5-7 teams. I think the Falcons might take it just for their divisional wins but we'll see.


----------



## Toro (Dec 1, 2014)

You know what would be ironic?  

If New Orleans wins the division at 7-9 then beats Wild Card Seattle in the playoff game.

lol


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2014)

Toro said:


> You know what would be ironic?
> 
> If New Orleans wins the division at 7-9 then beats Wild Card Seattle in the playoff game.
> 
> lol



That would be too funny!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 1, 2014)

Toro said:


> You know what would be ironic?
> 
> If New Orleans wins the division at 7-9 then beats Wild Card Seattle in the playoff game.
> 
> lol


 
Keep dreaming!  AZ will probably not win another game.  Dallas still has to play at Indy.  Detroit has lost 5 out of last 6 two seasons running.  Seattle has already beaten GB so they tie the Hawks they play in Seattle.

Oily Leans will be busy losing while the Seahawks are enjoying a bye.. 

This weekend's game at Philly will say it all.  Eagles haven't played a team with the Hawk's ground game and certainly not a QB with Wilson's skills.  All those Philly sacks don't mean diddly squat against a QB that has already run for three 100 plus yard games just off of extending plays and keeping the clock running.

The game at the Eagles won't be as easy as it was against the 9-1 Cards or at Santa Clara against the 9ers. But neither game was REALLY as close as the 19-3 scores indicated. Both games the Hawks scores should have been in the mid 20's. Except for Mebane the Hawk Defense is healthier than it has been all season.  The LOB is at full strength.  Our LBs are all first stringers now.  Those old days when the Seahawks struggled on the road are way in the rear view mirror.  This is a must win for HFA and the Hawks know it.  Philly has a great punt returner but the Hawks are expert at burrying the punt inside of the 10.  Don't count on your typical great FP after we punt.  It ain't gonna happen.  After the half the Eagles will have to throw deep and try Sherman and Maxwell.  Rack up two more ints for the Seahawks.

Seattle 24

Philly 17


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Ray McDonald DE 9ers 9 year vet run stopper arrested for felony domestic violence last night.
> 
> The 9ers defense has suffered numerous hits this offseason.
> 
> ...


Who cares?

A guy makes a touchdown, gets happy, gets a penalty and maybe a fine.

Rams praise rioters and thugs, NOTHING.

I will never watch another NFL game, even though I rarely do anyway.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 1, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Ray McDonald DE 9ers 9 year vet run stopper arrested for felony domestic violence last night.
> ...


 
You should try watching your calander..

You are responding to a post made on August 31st.

THIS is December.

Do try and keep up !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 2, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > You know what would be ironic?
> ...



I agree with everything you say pretty  much.the score will be about that I am thinking also.yeah it wont be as easy as the cards or niners game but they should win.

something else you forgot to mention is that sanchez struggles against a really good defense as we saw in the green bay game. the teams he has beat so far the panthers -are having all kinds of issues this year and in disarray and the fagboys are going into their usual meltdown mode  led by happy feet Romo.

The Hawks defense is playing well so they wont be able to run all over them like they did with the Fagboys who could not stop the run which opened up play action for sanchez.

this time play action wont be there for him since they will contain the run and it will be a long night for sanchez I believe.

You mentioned the Hawks win out on homefield advantage if they have the same record at the end of the year because of head to head meetings.thing is the pack is not going to lose another game.Look at their schedule,way too easy,no way do they lose any of those games.

They are going to have to go to Green Bay and win there and I dont see that happening.Possible but very unlikely. They'll make it as far as the NFC title game but the way their offense cant get touchdowns when getting into the red zone against good defenses,that wont get it done in green bay.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, nah, I don't see how the Falcons can beat GB the way GB is playing. And the Saints should be able to run all over the Panthers down in NO soooooo...

Anybody here care to explain to me exactly what is happening to the Cards? I've heard others say the same thing Huggy (I think) said here, that they'd probably lose every game from here on out. I know the starting QB is out but they just can't score.

Seattle at Philadelphia ought to be a much better game than most of the others, hard to guess since it's been over three years since they've played each other but it is a matter of a team with a great defense/good offense going up a team with a great offense/poor defense so the Seahawks should have the edge.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 2, 2014)

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Oh, nah, I don't see how the Falcons can beat GB the way GB is playing. And the Saints should be able to run all over the Panthers down in NO soooooo...
> 
> Anybody here care to explain to me exactly what is happening to the Cards? I've heard others say the same thing Huggy (I think) said here, that they'd probably lose every game from here on out. I know the starting QB is out but they just can't score.
> 
> Seattle at Philadelphia ought to be a much better game than most of the others, hard to guess since it's been over three years since they've played each other but it is a matter of a team with a great defense/good offense going up a team with a great offense/poor defense so the Seahawks should have the edge.



what has happened with the  cards is while Bruce Ariens is a great coach and getting his players to buy into his moto-next man up,when a player goes down.they have had a lot of key injurys and have been able to weather the storm up till this point but its now finally catching up to them.they couldnt evade it anymore.

Plus as good a coach as Ariens is,he screwed up and put his foot in his mouth saying before the seahawks game-we have an excellent chance of being a superbowl team this year. that was stupid because as the ESPN announcers said-"that put too much unwanted pressure on stanton and it has now caught up with him." that and also,he is now starting to show why he is a backup quarterback.

thats the thing I hate about the NFL these days.It used to be teams always prepared themselves in the past to have good reliable backup quarterback ready to go in case their starter got injured Earl Morrel replacing Bob Griese for the dolphins in the 72 undefeated season and Frank Reich taking over for jim kelly of the Bills and giving the oilers their worse loss in franchise history  helping to take them to another superbowl.

those days are over.In this day and age,if a quarterback like wilson or Brees of the saints goes down,they never have a rilable backup ready to go.I guess its cause of the salary cap thing and this damn idiot free agency.

the cards may not win another game the rest of the year true enough,if you cant beat the falcons who can you beat? they will beat the kansas city clowns football team though.thats the one game they WILL win. and thats why Huggys seahawks dont deserve to be in the superbowl this year.

their defense playing with no passion or heart in the chiefs game laying an egg there when they knew what was at stake.that will cost them homefiled advantage and a superbowl as it should.

you dont even show up for work against a team that couldnt even beat the CHOKELAND FAIDERS of all people who are the embarrassment of the NFL now thanks to my future LA RAMS-hee hee.

,you cant even beat a team that loses to THEM,then you sure as hell dont deserve to be in the superbowl especially after you were idiotic enough not to weather out the storm with percy harvin despite what a headache he was to deal with since he presented multiple problems for opposing defenses and was SUPPOSE to replace wilsons favorite target golden tate.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 2, 2014)

Michigan fired it's football coach today.  That job has been in Jim Harbaugh's sights for a very long time.  Will this be JH's last year in the Pro's?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 2, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Michigan fired it's football coach today.  That job has been in Jim Harbaugh's sights for a very long time.  Will this be JH's last year in the Pro's?



I read a report that Harbaugh will not be going to Michigan.  No idea how valid any of the Harbaugh reporting is, of course.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 3, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan fired it's football coach today.  That job has been in Jim Harbaugh's sights for a very long time.  Will this be JH's last year in the Pro's?
> ...



I wonder if the money is right and he get total control of the football program he might go. Harbaugh likes to be in the lime light and Michigan might be more to his liking.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 3, 2014)

Completely unrelated : Last week may have been my worst week ever in fantasy football, in one of my leagues.  I had, on my bench : Keenan Allen, Coby Fleener, and DeAndre Hopkins.  I also started Tony Romo over Tom Brady.  I left at least 100 points on my bench. 

And I still have an outside chance of making the playoffs in that league.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 3, 2014)

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I don't think he goes back to college ball. His wife likes the San Francisco area and doesn't want to move. Now, if Davis of the Raiders wants to give up some control, Harbaugh may look at them. He took a terrible SF team and created a great team, if the Raiders ownership steps aside, no reason he can't do the same in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 5, 2014)

was going to talk aboout some of the funny niner comments i saw at their niner page  for the upcoming rematch with seattle but i'll wait till the eagles game is over with.Lets win that one first before talking about how they will spank the niners again.lol.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2014)

I would like to make an official request for certain USMB posters to refrain from using words like "us" "we" "lets" when talking about the Seattle Seahawks.

That is all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2014)

okay NOW i can talk about how pitiful the whiners are. man how pitiful can you get? losing to the chokeland faiders. a team that just last week got humiliated and embarrassed by the rams 52-2. I figured there was no chance in hell the whiners would lose THIS game.That surely a rivalry game would make them kick it up a notch.Harbaugh and kappy are on their way out.

and the cardinals are just as pitiful.for a HOME game,they should have demolished and blown out the kansas city clowns football team who really have been playing like a bunch of clowns lately.

If they were a superbowl contender like their coach was arrogantly building them up to be,they would have blown out these clowns the same way the rams did with the chokeland faiders.they only beat them in the desert though by a field goal.how pitiful.

i said this was the one game they would win the rest of the year but i never imiagined they would struggle to beat the kansas city clowns.

count on them losing the rest of their games except maybe the niners game.that game is anyones between those two clowns playing.lol.


----------



## Toro (Dec 8, 2014)

Seattle looked really good. They could be peaking at the right time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> Seattle looked really good. They could be peaking at the right time.


they will face the packers in the NFC title game but they will never win there.

Rodgers is no mark sanchez who panicks when he has to face a good defense like the packers and seahawks.there was never a doubt in my mind sanchez would screw up in this game like he did.when facing a good defense.thats the kind of pitiful performance you get out of him.

the seahawks are indeed peaking but Rodgers will play much better against them in green bay than he would in seattle. the seahawks dont deserve to be in the superbowl.

Laying an egg against the kansas city clowns NFL joke franchise with the defense not bothering to show up and play that game with no heart or passion which will cost them home field advantage.The packers deserve to go to the superbowl,they havent lost to crappy teams like them this year.


----------



## Toro (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hawks beat the Pack earlier this year so they can do it again. Rodgers has problems with tough defenses.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> The Hawks beat the Pack earlier this year so they can do it again. Rodgers has problems with tough defenses.


Every QB has difficulty with "tough" defenses.


----------



## Toro (Dec 8, 2014)

Which is why Seattle can repeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> The Hawks beat the Pack earlier this year so they can do it again. Rodgers has problems with tough defenses.


the hawks can beat them but it will be very difficult in green bay,they are right up there with seattle as being loud and crazy.Rodgers wont have to worry about crowd noise this time around.

the eagles game went the way i knew it would.sanchez always has metldowns against good defenses.I dont see Rodgers having meltdowns at home against them.

He sure isnt going to miss a wide open receiver deep in seattle territory on a key third down play when they are driving late in the game finally getting something going throwing the ball ten feet over his head with no pressure being put on him or unwisely throw an interception after the packers force a turnover and give it  back to them immediately like sanchez did and always has his whole career.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> Which is why Seattle can repeat.


can yes,but very difficult though.much more difficult than playing in philly where the crowd noise isnt very loud and the fact rodgers is no panick mode sanchez.


----------



## Toro (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree that Lambeau is better than anywhere for Green Bay, but Seattle is built for cold weather. 

Seattle may wind up as the #1 seed anyways.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Dec 8, 2014)

The Falcons are such a big underdog that I have to root for them tonight but GB is playing their best and they are at home. An upset would be fun, though.



Toro said:


> Seattle looked really good. They could be peaking at the right time.


 
It sure seems that way, the Seahawks have one of the best defenses in recent NFL history.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 8, 2014)

Let look at the overall playoff picture. If, and I do mean if, Seattle win out and GB loses one game wouldn't Seattle be the #1 seed..After all Seattle beat GB and right now both have one lost in their division. I mean if New Orleans can beat Green Bay I am convinced anyone can.

Right now I wouldn't count Seattle out of being the #1 seed in the NFC.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 9, 2014)

i actually have to agree with you antiquity.i figured the pack was a lock for the #1 seed however after last night after nearly blowing it against the falcons letting them back into the game in the second half after after getting a 31-7 lead,I'm not impressed with them. 

if this was during the middle of the year i would just chalk it up to them  letting up and relaxing in the second half  but this is the end of the year when you want to lock up the number one seed so they obviously did one of two things.1. Like i said,let up in the second half and relaxed letting them back into the game or 2.did not let up and were still playing hard.

In either case it does not bode well for them in their hopes of getting back  to the superbowl and its hard  to take them seriously now for a team with aspirations to get back to the superbowl because if it was #1,that they let up,then thats not the mark of a champion.the midpoint of the year that would be no big deal  but they are in their stretch run right now trying to lock up homefield advantage so to let up now just shows me they are not that hungry to get back to the superbowl and I cant take them seriously.

and ifs its #2,that they did not let up and kept playing as hard as they were in the first half,thats even more puzzling because this is the falcons,a team whos offense doesnt play well outside in cold weather so they should have had no problem blowing them away running away with this game so thats even worse if they did not let up because that just provess they are not that great.

In either scenario,it doesnt bode well for them for having superbowl hopes because if it is #1, it shows that they dont appear to be a real superbowl contender  cause they are  not very  hungry to get there or if # 2,are just simply not as great as their record indicates.


----------



## Toro (Dec 9, 2014)

UnAmericanYOU said:


> It sure seems that way, the Seahawks have one of the best defenses in recent NFL history.



They are the best defense this year and last year, but last year's defense was only ranked 11th by yardage for all teams over the past decade.  IOW, there were 10 teams over the past 10 years that were statistically better than Seattle.

Having said that, all they have to be is very good this year, and they can repeat.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2014)

Barring injuries the Seahawks should win the NFC West. And if the Pack stumble the Hawks could be the #1 seed in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 10, 2014)

The Whiner's meltdown is astonishing !!!!

Cards are going to get their pretty red feathers plucked!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> The Whiner's meltdown is astonishing !!!!
> 
> Cards are going to get their pretty red feathers plucked!


both will lose the rest of their games except when for the rematch of course.that one is anybodys game.lol.the niners i saw this coming,not the cards though.lol


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2014)

Really, none of you think the Cards will beat the Rams?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 11, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Really, none of you think the Cards will beat the Rams?



Its possible of course.I never thought it was going to be possible for the raiders to beat the niners but they did so anything can happen obviously.

But after seeing them just BARELY escape with a victory against the kansas city clowns at home no less,a team who couldnt even beat the chokeland  faiders who really have choked all season long,I have little faith in them winning that game on the road at all.

oh and as i said on that thread of mine,since were talking about that game,hope you watch it tonight.I guarantee it being a prime time game and all they will talk about the Rams stadium situation.

the NFL is forbidden to announce a team is moving till after the season is over so they wont come out and admit it,they will try and sugarcoat it saying things like-will the Rams be in LA next year or stay in saint louis?

they will give subtle hints like that without admitting its a done deal that they have one foot out the door in saint louis already and that they will be gone after this season.

you dont seem to understand how the media works,how they play mind games with the public and suppress facts despite how its been spelled out for you many times here by myself and many others.

if you had looked at my thread,you would have noticed how that pic from that link i posted proves the fans in saint louis are very worried and scared to death they wont have them there next year.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like the Cards will win even having lost their backup QB to injury.  It's not pretty, but they keep finding a way to win.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 12, 2014)

The Cardinals are an illusion.  The mirage will disappear when Seattle puts them out of their misery.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> The Cardinals are an illusion.  The mirage will disappear when Seattle puts them out of their misery.



yeah they were a mirage even before last night with stanton at quarterback.Not surprising really that the cards won last night in what will be their last game at the dome in saint louis. Because they keep talking about the Rams defense being so great cause they had back to back shut outs before this game.

But they dont mention who those shutouts came against.Look who they came  aggainst.The previously winless chokeland faiders with a rookie quarterback and the redskins with RG3 playing cause mccoy was hurt.facing RG3 is the same as facing the cards third string quarterback they had.

Enjoy this game while you can cards because it WILL be the last one you win the rest of the year.they hung on and survived the win because shaun hill is a joke as a quarterback and Stanton did not get hurt till the beginning of the fourth quarter so they only had to hold on to the lead for one quarter the rest of the game.Had it been early in the first half,the outcome would have been different for sure.

Boy the cards have had it tough this year,they seem snakebitten.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 12, 2014)

I feel sorry for the snake.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I feel sorry for the snake.


well then call up ken stabler and tell him that then.He'll appreciate hearing your sympathys.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Cardinals are an illusion.  The mirage will disappear when Seattle puts them out of their misery.
> ...



It's funny you say that, since based on your previous posts about this game, it definitely was a surprise the Cards won.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> The Cardinals are an illusion.  The mirage will disappear when Seattle puts them out of their misery.



The Cardinals aren't an illusion.  No one is looking at them as world-beaters or the best team in the league.  What they are is a team finding ways to win despite a lot of injuries.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 12, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Cardinals are an illusion.  The mirage will disappear when Seattle puts them out of their misery.
> ...



True and the latest injury to Stanton maybe the nail in the Cards coffin.  Ryan Lindley career stats is something like no TD and 7 picks.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 12, 2014)

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



If Stanton misses much time, yes, that could be the straw that breaks the Cardinals' back.  Even with Stanton they might not win a playoff game.  Still, I think Bruce Arians and that coaching staff deserve a ton of credit for putting the team in the position they are with all the problems they've had.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 13, 2014)

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



No TD and 7 picks!!!  Sounds like a good title for a cry-in-your-beer country an' western song.........


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


 

He woke up screaming from a horrible dream
No TD and 7 picks

His dog was scratching on the door to get out
No TD and 7 picks

He had already pooped and the smell was clear
No TD and 7 picks

The note on the nightstand said she couldn't take it no more
No TD and 7 picks

He was late for work and the truck won't start
No TD and 7 picks

A letter on the door say's he's gota move
No TD and 7 picks

Tried to end it all and his gun just jams
No TD and 7 picks..


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if Kaepernick will be a 9er next season.  Two teams in the NFC West plus the Eagles are in need of QBs ...I think he will still be in the NFC but NOT playing for Santa Clara.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I wonder if Kaepernick will be a 9er next season.  Two teams in the NFC West plus the Eagles are in need of QBs ...I think he will still be in the NFC but NOT playing for Santa Clara.



Bad Kap might be a good fit in Philly........maybe Chip can turn him into a Good Kap.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I wonder if Kaepernick will be a 9er next season.  Two teams in the NFC West plus the Eagles are in need of QBs ...I think he will still be in the NFC but NOT playing for Santa Clara.



It's very hard to say.  There are a lot of factors involved.  How well does he (and the team) play in the final games this season?  Is Harbaugh going to stay or go?  Is Roman going to stay or go?  Exactly how easily can the Niners release or trade him based on his contract?  If they do get rid of Kaepernick, who will they replace him with?  How does ownership feel about him?  How do his teammates feel about him?  There are just too many variables to make an informed guess from outside the organization, I think.

I did like this except from a Dan Hanzus article I read on nfl.com, though :


> You can't be serious.
> 
> 
> Jets fans are still waiting for the proper successor to Joe Namath. The Browns are about to start their 21st different quarterback since 1999. The Raiders willfully traded for Matt Schaub a few months back! Matt Schaub!
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I wonder if Kaepernick will be a 9er next season.  Two teams in the NFC West plus the Eagles are in need of QBs ...I think he will still be in the NFC but NOT playing for Santa Clara.


He's as good as gone.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2014)

Oakland will be getting a new coach and GM, I think Harbaugh is a candidate for that job. 

Kap will probably be a 49er next season, a lot of money has been invested in him, to just cut or trade him now, doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Oakland will be getting a new coach and GM, I think Harbaugh is a candidate for that job.
> 
> Kap will probably be a 49er next season, a lot of money has been invested in him, to just cut or trade him now, doesn't seem like a good idea.


 
Sometimes a talented player just isn't a good fit in a certain system and on a certain team.  In the case of one Percy Harvin nobody says that he isn't a talented football player. The Hawks HAD to trade him at the worst time imaginable and got nothing like he was paid or lost in the trade.  Still the Hawks are a better team without him.  AND *now* that makes Carroll and Schneider look like geniuses for going out on a limb to take the chance that getting rid of him at such a huge cost and that it would make the team a winner again.

Kaepernick could be traded in the off season when teams are all looking to fill their needs.  He might very well be worth quite a lot to the right team.  It's not like he hasn't had success.  There are a lot of QBs playing right now that have done worse.

I believe that first the 9ers need to settle on their OC and HC path for next season and beyond.  The new Head Coach and Offensive Co-ordinator's, if indeed they(Jimmy and Roman) are going to be replaced, may see value in Kaepernick and think he is a good fit for THEIR system.  Then there is the opinion of the 9er's GM to consider.  I haven't seen much to indicate the 9er's GM's position on his starting QB.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 15, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I wonder if Kaepernick will be a 9er next season.  Two teams in the NFC West plus the Eagles are in need of QBs ...I think he will still be in the NFC but NOT playing for Santa Clara.



Not sure if Kaepernick could make it with any team without a real good supporting cast. He sure in the hell couldn't if he played for the likes of team at the bottom of the heap.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 15, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Oakland will be getting a new coach and GM, I think Harbaugh is a candidate for that job.
> 
> Kap will probably be a 49er next season, a lot of money has been invested in him, to just cut or trade him now, doesn't seem like a good idea.



Trade? Would you trade a high draft pick for him, I wouldn't. Harbaugh reputation has been hurt by his trading Smith and keeping Kappy. With out a strong supporting cast Kaepernck would be another Johnny$$Manziel or a Tebow.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oakland will be getting a new coach and GM, I think Harbaugh is a candidate for that job.
> ...


agreed that carrol and schneider are starting to look smart for trading harvin at the worst possible time in the season however it could very well bite them in the playoffs in the fact that they now have no reliable kickoff or punt returner.what the hell is up putting walters back there,a white boy? I cant ever recall in recent NFL history of a championship team having a white boy for a kick returner.

 He is worthless.He cant break tacklers like golden tate or harvin always did.He is no threat whatsoever.He always gets taken down the second he catches the ball because he is a white boy who has no speed incapable of escaping anybody when he catches the ball.

I would think carrol would surely find somebody who isnt a white boy to take the kickoffs.richardson for example.the fastest guy not only on the team but maybe in the league and they dont even use him where he could really be a factor.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 15, 2014)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oakland will be getting a new coach and GM, I think Harbaugh is a candidate for that job.
> ...



Comparing Kap to Tebow or Manziel? That isn't close, Kap could have had a future had he developed, he has stepped backward this year. I wouldn't trade for him but who knows with GMs.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
I agree completely about the failure of the 9ers to develope Kaepernick....  That is if you believe it is the responsibility of the franchise to step in from the beginning to mold a young QB.  In Seattle they brought in QBs that Wilson respected as mentors like HOF Warren Moon and others to school our little Russell Wilson in how to handle the preasure of competing at the top level in one of the most difficult player positions there is in proffesional sports.

I can't say I've heard THAT much as to how Kaepernick is getting mentored or who if anyone has been specifically assigned that job. 

So much falls on the shoulders of a franchise QB that to me it is inconceivable that the management of a business such as a professional football team in the NFL wouldn't have a team of experienced ex players and coaches helping a stud athlete like Colin develope his skills.

Maybe Harbaugh..being a college QB himself ... thinks just being there as the coach of the team is enough.  Gregg Roman is the Offensive Co-ordinator so maybe he participates in Kaepernick's developement.  Seems like the OC has his hands full on the management of the whole offense to me. 

Colin himself recognises ex 9er Alex Smith as a mentor...

"Fresh off signing a six-year extension worth up to $126 million, San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick was quick to recognize the people who'd helped him grow into one of the league's rising stars, including former teammate and current Kansas City Chiefs quarterback *Alex Smith*."

But that was THEN and this is NOW and Kaepernick seems adrift in his developement at this time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



yeah that was a big factor in wilsons development having people like Moon for a mentor and Harbaugh must be that arrogant that thinking just cause he was a former NFL quarterback that Kappy would be just fine but not having Smith there to help him out or any kind of veteran at all has hurt him.

you cant just have a head coach who was a former NFL quarterback to l learn from,you got have a personal tutor like wilson did with moon who is detached from the day to day operations from the team.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 16, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The problem with the Tate/Harvin thing is Seattle knew Harvin was trouble from the get go and Tate was their go to guy on third down. So Seattle keeps Harvin instead of Tate? Bad, bad move.....But one thing about this, Seattle hasn't made very many bad moves in the last couple years..so I can forgive, but not forget.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 16, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Didn't Russell Wilson go to a Tony Romo's football camp and learn from him a few tricks of the trade. I think I remember Wilson talking about that in an interview.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2014)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
I thought it was a Peyton Manning camp...anyway yes he has been seeking out the best mentors since he was very young and knew he had the tools and the mental toughness to be a professional athlete.  He didn't know he would only grow to just under 5' 11''.  Many guys don't reach their full height until they are around 20 years old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 17, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


yeah Im pretty sure thats correct that it was the peyton manning camp.I dont ever recall any tony romo camp,at leats not one involving wilson.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 17, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Russell Wilson go to a Tony Romo's football camp and learn from him a few tricks of the trade. I think I remember Wilson talking about that in an interview.
> ...



Now I think about it, you are right, it was Manning.


----------

